# Hull Slap



## JocksRdown (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi,
I have been looking around for a new kayak. So far I have narrowed it down to 2. The Prowler Elite & Cobra Pro Fisherman.

I have been quoted $1600 for the Cobra and $1850 for the Elite. (I'm sure the prices are negotiable)

I thought I had my mind made up with the Cobra, till I read a review regarding the Cobra Pro Fisherman and hull slap.
http://akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=Co ... _Fisherman
Does hull slap really matter? I mean the more quiet the hull the better?

Between the 2 kayaks, what would you guys recommend for a 6ft 70kg bloke?

SPECIFICATIONS:
Length: 4154m....Width: 73 cm ...Weight: 23 kg
Material: Super Linear Polyethylene
Includes: Handles , Centre and Rear Rectangular Hatches, 2 x side bin and covers, 2 x Drink Holders
Optional: Rudder Kit , additional Rod Holders and A Hatch fitted to the front deck.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

70kg, strewth man, there's nothing to you 

That review is mine, I think. Is there any time when I thought the slap was scaring fish or anything more than just noticeable - No. The biggest thing about it is that it means that the yak isn't slicing through chop as nicely as some other yaks. So you will occasionally lose a bit of momentum. Don't really know how it compares to others. Not interested in finding out. I regularly paddle 4km from my launch spot at Long Reef.

I have no intention of replacing my pro fisherman. It is well priced, it is light and it has a better deck layout than the elite. It is a bit slower than the elite and I've been known to fall off, but I'd probably fall off any other yak too.


----------



## JocksRdown (Jul 14, 2007)

Peril said:


> 70kg, strewth man, there's nothing to you
> 
> Yeah tell me about. I eat like a horse and still can't pack anything on...


----------



## JocksRdown (Jul 14, 2007)

kraley said:


> JocksRdown said:
> 
> 
> > Between the 2 kayaks, what would you guys recommend for a 6ft 70kg bloke?


I wouldn't use hull slap as the criteria for the choice of a new offshore kayak.

Tell us a little bit of what you are looking for in your new kayak and I am sure there will be plenty of valuable opinions.[/quote

A kayak to take my first offshore trip. Faster through the water with a large weight capacity. Good stability would be great but not taking away speed. My main concern is leg space, I rather be comfortable than cramped up.


----------



## JocksRdown (Jul 14, 2007)

Basically a paddle kayak suited for off shore. I need one where I won't struggle to much trying to get back in the rough or wind conditions.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Hull slap, whats that ? Oh now I remember, I paddle a Disco, has no hull slap what so ever and the rougher it gets the better it goes :lol:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

mate im a 6ft 86kilo guy and the elite slices nicely through any chop ive been up against


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

i reckon breambo has a secret outboard motor atached.....as i cant keep up with him...the discos fast...but a love my hatch storage space...so live with the hull slap


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Tried the Revolution? 156kg payload and tons of room. Hands are still free to fish too. Hold your spot over a bait school while you bridle up, change lures or boat a fish. Pedals come in handy fighting a fish of any size. Eats up 2m swell and just keeps going. Contemplating going back to the darkside then?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have paddled next to peril a few times an haven't noticed any hull slap from the yak. Mate forget the hull slap an list out the other features you think you need.

For me (estuary fisho) it was stable, rod holders and fit out options, storage was no a biggy for me bream an flatties will fit in any yak. reasonable fast but that goes against stable so its a bit of a comprimise.

For offshore I would be thinking of deck layout you need to have a clean deck incase nasty things happen, comprimise between stablity and speed ie: long and thin = fast and not stable, short and fat = stable but slow. storage space for the fish you will be target, do you need room for kingies and snapper, or tuna and spanyards.

Hope i have help some.

Cheers Dave


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i have also fished with Peril a few times , and havnt noticed any hull slap , it wont worry you even if it does after a while , you get used to these things , just buy the kayak YOU like


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

JocksRdown said:


> Yeah tell me about. I eat like a horse and still can't pack anything on...


well maybe you oughta stop eating hay and oats and get a steak into ya.... :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-)

I paddle the elite, am 6'4" and 105kg. I too wanted a yak that had enough legroom, was competent in the open ocean and was reasonably quick. The Prowler Elite ticks all those boxes, but I wouldnt say that its super fast (for someone of my weight). If you are 70kg's you're going to get the boat to travel quicker simply because your'e not carying as much bodyweight as someone like me.

The advantages of the Prowler is that it has loads of room for attaching stuff, plenty of built in eyelets etc and the fishfinder scupper setup is great. Its quickish (although theres plenty of others that are just as fast and the Hobie pedal boats are quicker, so if speed is your main criteria then theres other options. What I liked about it was that the nose of the boat is very long, so that when paddling into (serious) chop and wind, its a fairly dry ride, whereas boats with shorter noses will not ride 'over' the swells as easily and tend to punch through, leaving you with a very wet cockpit.

Negatives - theres limited access to indside the hull (the forward hatch is the only access) and as such the rear half of the inside of the boat is unusable from a 'stashing gear' perspective. Its long, heavy and the centre hatch is bloody useless as it only fits small items..

The Cobra Pro Fish looks like a good boat, especially if you get the optional forward hatch. Its light (bonus) and although not as stable as other boats, its still quite adequate for the majority of conditions.

Just remember that ANY yak is going to feel tippy at first - as you get more confidence it will then feel stable. Good luck.


----------



## JocksRdown (Jul 14, 2007)

paulo said:


> Tried the Revolution? 156kg payload and tons of room. Hands are still free to fish too. Hold your spot over a bait school while you bridle up, change lures or boat a fish. Pedals come in handy fighting a fish of any size. Eats up 2m swell and just keeps going. Contemplating going back to the darkside then?


Never tried the Revo. I have seen one in action though, looks like a nice and quick ride. I saw a bloke at Bobbin Head a few weeks ago, it was a last friday arvo. I'm not sure whether he's a member from here or not, but he sure did move through the water with ease.

Does anyone know where in Sydney I can check one out?


----------



## JocksRdown (Jul 14, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> i have also fished with Peril a few times , and havnt noticed any hull slap , it wont worry you even if it does after a while , you get used to these things , just buy the kayak YOU like


Yes, I really like the look of the Cobra, it's mostly the one for me. Though I am going to see if I can try before I buy. Thanks.


----------

